# Need help to set-up an iguana tank....



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

My nephew wants me to help him set-up iguana tank. He wants to get a small on a about a foot long. What is a good size tank? Who should we get? Lights, heat, and ect...............What to feed and when? Could use help on this one. I told him to hold off a few days until I got some info.
Please help peeps and tanks









Sorry if I posted in wrong forum.


----------



## masterofdragons (Feb 1, 2005)

My uncle used to have one. Just know ahead of time these things get *huge*. Maybe something like a gecko would be best to start him off, and make sure he won't lose intrest right away.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

masterofdragons said:


> Maybe something like a gecko would be best to start him off, and make sure he won't lose intrest right away.
> [snapback]874542[/snapback]​


Very true, iguanas are not for beginner keepers. They can whip with their tails and inflict serious wounds when they bite.

As for tank size, you would need to custom build one of wood and metal screen most likely, THAT is how big they get.

BTW This _is_ in the wrong forum.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

they grow way to huge man. they get bigger than my dog. try something smaller like a bearded dragon


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Reptiles Forum_*


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

yeah get a beardy and put it in a 40 or 50 gallon breeder. Get a under tank heat pad, and a basking light, 100watt or so. feed it a few times a week.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

> He wants to get a small on a about a foot long


how long do you expect it to stay like that? They get 4'+, they need a tank the size of a small room, and frsh fruit and veg so its expensive. Bearded dragons (like others have said) are way better.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for info. I know that all animals grow. So that is why I need help on this one. Is there any Reptile that does not grow that big? So a gecko or a bearded dragon is good to start off with. So I need a under tank heat pad, and a basking light, 100watt or so. Anything else? Thanks Peeps...


----------



## masterofdragons (Feb 1, 2005)

My personal opinion is that geckos are a great way to introduce people into the reptile world. Most of them don't grow to be more than 12", and they are very intertaining for younger people because they stick to the walls of whatever you are keeping them in. Cost of feeding is very cheap too, as you can just buy a bunch of crickets from your LPS.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

ya a gecko would be a good way to go, or if you dont want to worry about humidity the bearded dragon. The beardy will get a little bigger and there for eat a little more, but probibly easier to take care of.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I definately don't recommend Iguanas as good "pet" reptiles. They need A LOT of handling and even then they can still get nasty. I lucked out with my female in that she's the sweetest thing ever, but she still does major damage with her claws (not on purpose). We've had her for almost 5 years now and she's about 48" in length, which is on the small side...but then again, she is a she and not a he. I think the main reason why she's stayed so sociable is because her condo is in one of the highest traffic areas of our house and she can see us when we're on the computer, which is a lot. She also gets petted all the time when we walk by. She's constantly hanging on the bars of her cage begging for food. As far as cage size, they do need lots of room. Her condo is a modified wire cat cage with multiple levels all connected with wire ramps. Even that would be too small if she was a male.

I think Beardies are the best "pet" reptiles out there, especially for kids. They really do act like dogs sometimes. Here's a link to my caresheet. If you're interested, I have a very nice 4 month old male available that will turn out gorgeous as an adult. If not, the only thing I ask is not to buy one from a pet store. 99.9% of them are overpriced and half dead, if not worse, because they aren't properly cared for.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

I would say go witha bread dragon in a 40 gallon breeder, i think that looks more "cool" and the kid would think so aswell then a gecko, nothing against geckos.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks a lot peeps. This information is very helpful and good looking out dracofish.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

that is the most Goth care sheet I have ever seen








great job!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

pamonster said:


> that is the most Goth care sheet I have ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I try to pour a bit of myself into every site that I do.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks a lot evry body for your help. My nephew went with a bearded dragon. It is so beautiful in it's own way







Your care sheet really helped me out dracofish


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Anyways, here are some pics of our Iggy, Spaz...

She loves having her head scratched:









On one of her favorite perches:









Being a cutie:


















Her Highness:


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Wow, that last picture is amazing.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

man that iguana is badass. take a pic of its enclosure!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

holy detail batman! nice pics, love the last one also!


----------

